# Anyone know any cheap foods for bulking?



## Freddy-K (Aug 26, 2021)

My weekly shop is getting expensive now I'm bulking


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

The "cheapest" bulking food is probably breakfast cereal or oats. Super calorie dense and costs next to nothing if you buy own brand. Plus it's easy to eat and digests quick - just eat it post work out to avoid "spill over"

Other "cheap" options are:

Tuna
Mushy peas
Bananas
Basa fish
Prawns
Nuts & nut butters
Cream
Skyr yogurts (lidls ones cost **** all)
Chick peas

Obviously some of these things you need to go careful with as processed/calorie dense and you'll wanna avoid spill over. As with anything the better the quality of investment typically the better the results. I find lidls to be a pretty reasonably priced super market for meat & fresh produce which means I can eat pretty clean without breaking the bank.

Btw - the lidls vanilla skyr + 1 scoop of protein powder turns into a real thick puddingy type affair. Great for if you get sweet cravings but want to stay on diet.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Uptonogood said:


> The "cheapest" bulking food is probably breakfast cereal or oats. Super calorie dense and costs next to nothing if you buy own brand. Plus it's easy to eat and digests quick - just eat it post work out to avoid "spill over"
> 
> Other "cheap" options are:
> 
> ...


Try the Aldi skyr. 1kg for £1.69


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Try cheaper cuts of meat in the slow cooker 

Outs/milk/whey/peanut butter shake can coke out at over 1000k


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Let the lidl vs Aldi battle commence


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

If your normal diet has enough protein then bulking shouldn't cost much more. You only need to eat a bit more which just means bigger portions of rice/potatoes/bread/banana's................


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Bulking is real about carbs imo.

My protein intake remains pretty steady throughout either a bulk or cut, i vary the carbs needed to increase calories. Since protein is nearly always the most expensive part of a diet, make sure that you're getting the right amount and not over-eating. I find this video by matt wenning very interesting;






As to cheap-ish foods that are useful to add size;

Whole milk (8 pints for £2.30 in Lidl)
Potatoes (Mashed with butter)
Chicken thighs (Cook on a tray with a wire grill to separate the fat)
Pork mince (£4.38 for a kg of 5% fat in Sainsburys now)
Pork Loin chops 
Rice is nearly always cheap
Oats
Full fat yoghurt
Peanut butter
15 eggs for about a quid in Farmfoods
Olive oil is an easy way to add in extra calories, i always cook nearly everything with butter.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Aldi, Home Bargains, B&M stores and pound shops. Sure these will help.


----------



## Crunchynut (May 9, 2021)

I literally had this conversation with a mate last week. I don't know how cheap you're talking but he's been injured and out of work so we made the cheapest plan we could.
Use peas/beans and peanut butter along with your grains to make up complete protein and and extra nutrition for cheap.
buy bulk whey when it's on offer at one of the big places, buy chicken in bulk from somewhere like food warehouse (5kg fresh chicken breast for £19).
For most other things go to somewhere like aldi or lidl and you can eat something like this-

2 toast 
4 eggs 
1/3 tin baked beans 

620cals 30- 35g protein - 43p

75g oats 
20g pb 
1 whey 
30g raisins

560cals 25g- 30g protein - 39p

75g rice
15ml olive oil 
80g peas
100g chicken

600cals 25g- 30g protein - 66p

75g oats
20g pb
1 whey
Banana

575cals 25g- 30g protein - 45p

75g rice
15ml olive oil
80g black beans
100g chicken

600cal 25g-30g protein - 66p

Tin sardines
2 eggs
2 toast

550cal 32g protein - 55p

Thats plenty of protein, carbs and decent fats along with fruits and veggies for just over £3 a day. Its around 3500 cals too but easy to add calories or take them away for cheap. Just add rice, oats, olive oil for extra or take it away if needed


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Freddy-K said:


> My weekly shop is getting expensive now I'm bulking


Probably a couple thousand videos on youtube on the subject


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oats,eggs,milk,rice,pasta,peanut butter,extra virgin olive oil


----------



## bigjayjay (Jun 25, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> Btw - the lidls vanilla skyr + 1 scoop of protein powder turns into a real thick puddingy type affair. Great for if you get sweet cravings but want to stay on diet.


The Lidl vinilla Skyr is good I’ll back that, my issue is when I start I can’t stop and I’ll eat it in one sitting 😂


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bigjayjay said:


> The Lidl vinilla Skyr is good I’ll back that, my issue is when I start I can’t stop and I’ll eat it in one sitting 😂


Lidl 1kg Greek Yoghurt too only just over a quid


----------



## Crunchynut (May 9, 2021)

The lidl full fat Greek yoghurt is the bollocks. I cant deal with the 0% one though, its way too bitter


----------



## bigjayjay (Jun 25, 2021)

Crunchynut said:


> The lidl full fat Greek yoghurt is the bollocks. I cant deal with the 0% one though, its way too bitter


Yeah I need the fat for my bulks, full fat milk, full yoghurt, full fat coke 😂 I’m a hard gainer so calories are calories 😂


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bigjayjay said:


> Yeah I need the fat for my bulks, full fat milk, full yoghurt, full fat coke 😂 I’m a hard gainer so calories are calories 😂


Full fat everything 💪💪


----------



## Freddy-K (Aug 26, 2021)

bigjayjay said:


> Yeah I need the fat for my bulks, full fat milk, full yoghurt, full fat coke 😂 I’m a hard gainer so calories are calories 😂


I don't understand why people are so afraid of fat? Is it because its calorie dense? Or are they scared of the saturation


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Freddy-K said:


> I don't understand why people are so afraid of fat? Is it because its calorie dense? Or are they scared of the saturation


Still believe eating fat makes you fat probably


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice to see a decent thread for a change. For me personally my go to for additional calories is full fat milk and cereal on top of my normal diet.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

bigjayjay said:


> The Lidl vinilla Skyr is good I’ll back that, my issue is when I start I can’t stop and I’ll eat it in one sitting 😂


Why wouldn't you eat the whole thing? The lidls skyr is only 200-300kcal per pot (new pots are bigger). It's not exactly calorie dense is it


----------



## DarkStars (Oct 23, 2020)

Crunchynut said:


> The lidl full fat Greek yoghurt is the bollocks. I cant deal with the 0% one though, its way too bitter


More protein in the 0% but the full fat is better for taste alone.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Freddy-K said:


> I don't understand why people are so afraid of fat? Is it because its calorie dense? Or are they scared of the saturation


Well it should be receiving the least priority. Fat doesn't really illicit any hormonal response significant or promoting of building muscle. Any excess is easily stored as fat, there is no conversion necessary unlike carbs and protein
It also has a poor thermogenic rate compared to protein or carbs
If I need to increase kclas, 90% time it'll be in form or carbs


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Oats, sweet potatos, mince beef, eggs, basically eat more oats and sweet potato to clean bulk lol


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Quark


----------



## Freddy-K (Aug 26, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> Oats, sweet potatos, mince beef, eggs, basically eat more oats and sweet potato to clean bulk lol


Cheers man, going to order some oats and sweet potatoes now


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Freddy-K said:


> Cheers man, going to order some oats and sweet potatoes now


Awesome, happy to help you out mate.
Im glad this information didn't upset you like yesterday when I simply replied 'agreed' to Steve, that seemed to really trigger you for a prolonged period for some reason.

You know mate, people on forums like this, especially people who have been here years, we like to help each other and learn from each other. 
Nonsense like all that abuse you threw at me and a couple of other isn't warranted or welcomed at all, no one said any bad word to you, no one said anything insulting to you or trolled you, I think I speak for all forum members when I say we don't appreciate being spoken to that way, we are genuinely not on this site for that, some random FB group, then no worries, but try to keep it off this site bro.

I'm hoping you were just drunk af and we can all just move on and laugh it off. If that is the case, say so, as we've all been there, but I must obviously advise against excessive alcohol consumption during cycles bro, this could be playing a roll to your E2, increased heart rate and climbing blood pressure, and as half established could also easily contribute to any rage you're experiencing. 

Anyway, like I say, I hope when you get back you can humbly see the error of your ways and we can all laugh it off together and continue to grow. 

Peace bro 💯💪


----------

